# <<Clears Throat>>



## D'Rae (Jul 16, 2008)

Testing! Testing! Is this mic on??
Ok so that was corny lol! Yep I am a cornball. Love it or leave it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm D'Rae a MUA and guess what?? I've never ever used MAC. I've only visited thier counter 3 times in my life and it wasn't for me. It was because I was escorting Oprah's MUA Reggie Wells around. 

Well guess who put in a application yesterday & got a verbal interview next week?

ME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need some serious help because I know nothing about the cosmetic line. I will be at the counter for most of the week-end asking questions & taking notes. 

Of course I won't be at the one I'm interviewing at which is Macy's. I'm going to head over to Nordstrom's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I will be reading old threads on here & possibly asking questions because it seems you all know alot.

I basically use alot of private label cosmetics for my work so thats why I have no real knowledge of MAC.

I have a real love for what I do. Being a MUA is my true passion & if MAC can help me further my career then I will be a MAC addict 4Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways its time for me to get my MAC learning on!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome and I hope your interview is  successful


----------



## D'Rae (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank for your welcome. I sure hope it goes well also.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi D'Rae.


----------



## Jot (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome and good luck xx


----------



## D'Rae (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to you all. I am in total system overload. Who would have thought that a cosmetic line was sooooo detailed. I'm liking what I'm learning though.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## msmack (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Sugar Cane (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there!! I am new myself! Good Luck and Congrats on the interview!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## D'Rae (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you all. 


>>Update<<


I made it through the face to face. Now I have the Demo this Monday. I'm a nervous wreck. I was honest...I told the manager that I haven't used MAC before. But I expressed interest in it..well because I truely want to know. Especially being a MUA. I need to experience & truely learn the line.

So now I need to learn the brushes by thier numbers.

Off I go....


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck, theres tonnes of threads that will help you


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome and YAY!! for making it to the demo. I'm also relatively new to MAC but I have to tell you... being here transforms you into a MAC addict and you'll have tons of positive input from the ladies here. Have fun in the forums and good luck!


----------



## ooshkey (Jul 25, 2008)

We all have our corny moments.  Welcome!


----------



## D'Rae (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies...ok I'm sooooo nervous. Tomorrow...well today is the day & I can't sleep. Is that normal lol. I'm going to read for awhile and hopefully I will drift off to sleep.

Thank you for the well-wishes!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

